# FS: NEW 65 gal Oceanic aquarium w/stand



## USMCSS (Apr 11, 2005)

New 65 gallon Oceanic brand aquarium. Never used. Black trim on the tank itself and the stand is black with tinted glass door. The aquarium comes with a 36" light strip. It does not have the lid. However the lid can be purchased at any local fish store for under $20. The tank dimensions are 36"x18"x23". It is constructed of 1/4" thick glass. You won't find this setup sold for any less than $400 retail. I am located in Emerson, GA (30137) which is located just off of I-75 about 30 minutes NW of Atlanta. This item is available for PICK UP ONLY. 

Price: $285


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

lOOKS LIKE A gOOD dEAL TO ME. :idea:


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, I would love to come and get that tank and stand, but sadly, I won't have the money for another month or two. Great deal on it, though.


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

Is that Tank still available?


----------

